

Air Berlin lost luggage: The German airline melts down on social media - pier0
http://www.slate.com/articles/business/moneybox/2013/09/air_berlin_lost_luggage_the_german_airline_melts_down_on_social_media.html

======
UnoriginalGuy
This is a really low quality (and badly formatted) article.

I'm not sure how the German airline "melted down." It sounds like people are
complaining AT them. Melted down implies they started saying rude or
inappropriate things.

------
SlashmanX
Were the tweets that this article linked to edited after the fact or
something? Cos I can't see how this:

    
    
       @_5foot1 We understand how annoying this is and apologise! Unfortunately we can't help you right now, the Lost & Found will contact you
    

is "adamantly refusing to help."

~~~
brazzy
You're right - it's not a refusal to help but a complete _inability_ to help.
It sounds like a cooperative fuckup by Air Berlin and whomever they outsourced
handling lost baggage to, with the effect that procedures are opaque and make
it impossible for people in charge of helping customers to do their job.

------
netfeed
Went to Germany and Austria from Sweden this summer, Air Berlin lost(well, i
guess it's the baggage people at TXL that lost it really) my bag on the trip
down to Germany for two days and for one week on the trip back from Austria.

They lost my bag twice on the same trip + the bags was apparently sent to
Gothenburg on the Wednesday(we came back on a Sunday), but i didn't get the
back until the Sunday a week from when we arrived home.

------
ableal
_" a farewell gift to guests as they exist the aircraft"_

Allow me to snip this little gem, to keep company to previously collected
items such as "rear window defrogger" and "string loaded door".

(Add cartoon image of passengers willing an airplane into existence by
collective belief, if you will.)

